# Painted turtle pics....



## GAMMA RAY (May 25, 2012)

Found this guy in my yard.....
I am rather fond of turtles...me and my bro always had them as pets as well as various other reptiles..
I don't think he liked me cause he took off quick...!! Hence...the rear leg actiononey....


----------



## Backwoods Savage (May 25, 2012)

When the turtle crosses the road it is going to rain.


----------



## Wooderson (May 26, 2012)

Red-eared sliders on the run...


----------



## GAMMA RAY (May 26, 2012)

Wooderson said:


> Red-eared sliders on the run...


 
I thought it was a RES but this guy had red stripes on his legs which the RES do not.
Also, the carapace on the RES has a slight keel down the center that is clearly absent on this turtle.
Same family of turtles but classified into separate genera.
Just sayin...


----------



## Pallet Pete (May 26, 2012)

How big was he Gamma ? 

Pete


----------



## GAMMA RAY (May 26, 2012)

Pallet Pete said:


> How big was he Gamma ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
SLE (Straight Carapace Length) was approximately 8 inches. That means the length from the front of the shell to back.
I would say the width of the carapace was about 5 inches.
I think it was a male since the foreclaws were very long which is indicative of males. He was an old bugger I think, from the size.

One of my friends suggested I should have kept it. 
I would never even consider such a thing! He deserves to live in his natural environment.
I took him to the large pond across the street where he belongs.


----------



## thewoodlands (May 26, 2012)

Nice pictures Gamma, the turtle took off fast so it would not become the ROTW! 

Zap


----------



## smoke show (May 27, 2012)

Coulda called Ernie...


----------



## GAMMA RAY (May 27, 2012)

smoke show said:


> Coulda called Ernie...


 
OMFG! He is gonna eat all them turtles!...
(I was wondering about his front teeth)....a chainsaw took them out?
I don't like that Ernie fella dammit...


----------



## webbie (May 27, 2012)

I love turtles. Really. Box turtles, painted turtles......just love 'em.


----------



## smoke show (May 27, 2012)

Turtle meat is a good addition to booyah. 

Allegedly.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Booyah_(stew)


----------



## yooperdave (May 29, 2012)

It's that time of the year again-for the turtles, that is.  They are laying there eggs in "nests" and will be all over the place for a couple weeks.  Around here, its mostly painted and snappers.  Some of the snappers get kinda huge!


----------



## fishingpol (May 29, 2012)

Snapping turtles are known to kill cygnets as they feed with their heads down in the weeds of a pond.


----------



## Delta-T (May 29, 2012)

neato...my son's BF brought over his fairly large RES yesterday. Our cats freaked out. They're all tough and whatnot when theres a squirrel or bird outside the window but they ran like chickens from the turtle on the dining room floor. I likes me a turtle too.


----------



## Jags (May 29, 2012)

Yep, saw a couple of them laying eggs over the weekend.  Most of the eggs get sucked down by coons around where I saw them.


----------



## firebroad (May 29, 2012)

GAMMA RAY said:


> OMFG! He is gonna eat all them turtles!...
> (I was wondering about his front teeth)....a chainsaw took them out?
> I don't like that Ernie fella dammit...


I think Ernie lost those teeth chomping down on turtle shells...
Cutle little guy, Gamma--sort of wish I had taken a pic of the little box tortoise I found last week, no bigger than one of those little green turtles we used to by in the dime store when I was a kid.


----------



## MasterMech (Jun 6, 2012)

Here ya go Gamma. Found a female doin' her thang (burying eggs) on a golf course a couple weeks ago.


----------



## KaptJaq (Jun 9, 2012)

This snapper was crossing the road near a local pond.  Hung out with him until he was clear of traffic.  That is my cell phone for scale.







KaptJaq


----------

